# Seat type on NE Regional business class



## guest (Mar 22, 2016)

Are they standard coach seats as on the CS, or are they those 2x1 seats? Would it be the same on all of the NER trains?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2016)

With the exception of 65/66/67, almost all NER have BC in a regular Amfleet BC car. They have (slightly) more legroom than a regular coach, and a leg rest. (I think BC is 60 seat cars while coach is a 72 seat car.)


----------



## R30A (Mar 22, 2016)

Actually, 65/66/67 now seem to have a full BC Car as well. 62 seats, 2X2, footrest but no legrest.


----------



## guest (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks... just what I hoped for. (Don't like those 2x1's with armrest...)


----------



## OBS (Mar 22, 2016)

FWIW 54/55/56/57 have 2X1 as well.


----------

